# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Metrohavaintoja 2007

## Antero Alku

Eilen perjantaina matkustin Siilitieltä keskustan suuntaan noin 8:40 vaunussa 104. Kalasatamaan päästyämme matka tyssäsi, kun jokin ovi ilmoitti olevansa auki. Naiskuljettaja kuulutti asiakkaita tutkimaan, onko jonkin oven välissä este, jonka vuoksi ovet eivät sulkeudu. Kuljettaja avasi ja sulki ovia useaan kertaan, muttei auttanut.

Kun näytti siltä, ettei homma selviä, kuljettaja kertoi, ettei eteenpäin pääse ennen kuin vika selviää. Tässä vaiheessa kalasataman pysähdys oli kestänyt jo muutaman minuutin. Osa matkustajista ryhtyi avittamaan tilannetta päättämällä poistua junasta, eli aukoivat sitten ovia, menivät ja jättivät auki. Kuljettaja kuulutti, että hän lähtee katsomaan ovet itse.

Pian juna kuitenkin lähti liikkeelle ja päästiin Sörnäisiin. Siellä ongelma toistui. Kun Sörkässä avataan eri puolen ovet kuin Kalasatamassa, oli selvä, ettei vikaa ollut oikeasti missään ovessa, vaan ovien ilmaisussa. Niinpä seistiin taas, mutta sillä aikaa kuljettaja ja valvomo ratkaisivat asian siirtämällä ovivalvonnan valvomon monitoreihin. Valvomo näki, että kaikki junan ovet ovat kiinni, joten juna sai luvan mennä ovi-ilmaisusta huolimatta. En tunne junien tekniikkaa, eli oliko liikkeelle pääsemiseksi kytkettävä jotain turvajärjestelyjä pois päältä. Foorumin viisaat metrokuskit voinevat auttaa?

Hakaniemeen tilattiin sitten apua jatkomatkaa varten. Eli odottelimme Hagiksessa hetken, jotta sieltä saatiin vartija mukaan viimeiseen vaunuun vahtimaan, että ovet ovat ilmaisusta huolimatta kiinni. En tiedä, oliko vain harha-aistimus, mutta tuntui siltä, että kuljettaja ajoi Kalasataman jälkeen selvästi hitaammin, eli oli varovainen.

Täydet pisteet kuljettajalle, joka myös kuulutuksissaan painotti sitä, että matkustajien turvallisuutta ei riskeerata tekniikan ongelmilla. Ja lisäpisteitä jakelussa valvomolle, joka otti pettävän tekniikan aina luotettavan ja monipuolisesti toimivan ihmisen hallintaan.

Jos tätä viestiä luetaan metron organisaatiossa, pyydän välittämään kiitokseni hyvästä toiminnasta mainitun junan kuljettajalle. Te sen siellä kuitenkin tiedätte, kuka oli puikoissa turvallisuudestamme huolehtimassa ja ongelmatilanteen mallikkaasti hoitamassa. Eli kiitokset sinulle, pätevä naiskuljettaja!

Tarinan opetus? Kuljettajaa ei metrossa korvaa mikään.  :Smile:  

Antero

PS: Monissa maailman metroissa laiturin lähtöpäässä on monitori tai pari, joista kuljettaja näkee koko junan laiturin puoleisen sivun. Arvatkaa vain, minkä vuoksi. Vastaava käytäntö on yleistynyt uusissa pitkissä raitiovaunuissa. Niiden valvontakameroiden välittämä kuva näytetään jokaisella pysäkillä kuljettajalle ajopöydässä olevaan monitoriin. Näin kuljettaja näkee pitkässäkin vaunussa, että kaikki on kunnossa kun ovet suljetaan ja lähdetään.

----------


## juhanahi

> En tunne junien tekniikkaa, eli oliko liikkeelle pääsemiseksi kytkettävä jotain turvajärjestelyjä pois päältä.


Kyllä varmaankin oli, sillä metrojunat eivät ota vetoa ovien ollessa auki.

----------


## otto s

Torstaina 11.1 oli metrossa vaunujärjestys:M103+M104,M102+M101 ja 141+142.Seuraava metro saapui 2 minuutin päästä tuon jälkeen.

----------


## juhanahi

> Torstaina 11.1 oli metrossa vaunujärjestys:M103+M104,M102+M101 ja 141+142.


Eipä tainnut olla tuo viimeinen vaunupari 141-142. Se on nimittäin ns. infojuna (uudet matkustajainfolaitteet), jonka saa kytkeä ainoastaan toisiin infojuniin. Sitä siis ei saa kytkeä esim. nokkajunan vaunupareihin.

----------


## otto s

> Eipä tainnut olla tuo viimeinen vaunupari 141-142. Se on nimittäin ns. infojuna (uudet matkustajainfolaitteet), jonka saa kytkeä ainoastaan toisiin infojuniin. Sitä siis ei saa kytkeä esim. nokkajunan vaunupareihin.


Sitten tuli muistivirhe.Olisiko ollut sitten 171+172?No kuitenkin pääasia oli kaksi nokkametroa samassa junassa ja kenties illalla oli ainoastaan M104+M103 ja M102+M101.

----------


## juhanahi

> No kuitenkin pääasia oli kaksi nokkametroa samassa junassa


Jep. Ja tällaisen sattuman todennäköisyys on periaatteessa yhä suurempi ja suurempi sitä mukaa, kun peruskorjattujen määrä kasvaa.

----------


## otto s

> Jep. Ja tällaisen sattuman todennäköisyys on periaatteessa yhä suurempi ja suurempi sitä mukaa, kun peruskorjattujen määrä kasvaa.



Mites saneerataanko M101-M106-sia ollenkaan vai hylätäänkö ne ilman saneerausta lähiaikoina?

Eilen Vuosaaressa n 18.00 jäi yksi vuoro ajamatta ja tuli siis 20 minuutin vuoroväli hetkeksi. Ja juna muuten ajoi kääntöraiteelle.

----------


## juhanahi

> Mites saneerataanko M101-M106-sia ollenkaan vai hylätäänkö ne ilman saneerausta lähiaikoina?


Päätöstä ei ole vielä tehty. On mahdollista, että tehdään vain välttämätöntä korjausta ja poistetaan sitten ensimmäisenä, kun uusia junia tulee.

----------


## Markku K

> Eilen Vuosaaressa n 18.00 jäi yksi vuoro ajamatta ja tuli siis 20 minuutin vuoroväli hetkeksi. Ja juna muuten ajoi kääntöraiteelle.


Vai niin. Jostain syystä metron liikenteenohjaus ei tiedä mitään tämmöisestä tapahtumasta [ajamattomasta lähdöstä] 10.2.  :Cool:

----------


## otto s

> Vai niin. Jostain syystä metron liikenteenohjaus ei tiedä mitään tämmöisestä tapahtumasta [ajamattomasta lähdöstä] 10.2.




Kyllä siitä silti jäi kuuden tienoilla yksi vuoro väliin. Näyttö näytti seuraavaan vuoroon 1 minuuttia kun tulin asemalla toisella metrolla ja, kun kahden minuutin päästä tulin takaisin oli 14 min seuraavaan metroon ja päädyin menemään 98:lla Itiskseen. Kuuden jälkeen voisi lauantaisin pistää muutaman extra-Jokerin Itiksestä.

----------


## Antero Alku

Matkustin tänään remontteeratussa vaunussa 124. Osaavatko foorumin metrokuljettajat sanoa, miksi tämä vaunu jyrisee? Niin että sisustukset helisee. Pian tämän jälkeen matkustin jollain toisella vaunulla (numero ei jäänyt mieleen), mutta se kulki normaaliin tapaan "suhisemalla".

Antero

----------


## Kotkalainen

> Mites saneerataanko M101-M106-sia ollenkaan vai hylätäänkö ne ilman saneerausta lähiaikoina?


M101-106 ei saneerata kuulemani mukaan, vaan jotkut museoidaan. Siitähän on ollut puhetta kohteessa: http://jlf.fi/f13/1683-m101-m106/

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Kampin metroasemalla aika kierähti tänään klo 16.20 toista viikkoa taaksepäin. Kaiuttimista kaikui kolmella kielellä, että vappuna on sunnuntaiaikataulut. Vai oliko jo ennakkotietoa ensi vuodesta?

----------


## otto s

M209-210:ssa ei moottorit toimineet asemilta lähdettäessä ja valoistakin toimi ainoastaan 1/3 osa. Vaunupari kulki junan keskellä, joten ei kulkua haitannut, mutta miksi näin? Oliko vikaa vaiko jätetty tahalteen pois päältä?

----------


## juhanahi

> M209-210:ssa ei moottorit toimineet asemilta lähdettäessä ja valoistakin toimi ainoastaan 1/3 osa. ... Oliko vikaa vaiko jätetty tahalteen pois päältä?


Varmasti oli jotain vikaa. Tuo mainitsemasi valaistus viittaisi siihen, että valaistus on saanut virtansa akustosta, eli tuo vaunupari on ollut ilman virtakiskosta saatavaa virtaa. Lieköhän sitten vika ollut jossain päin 750V piiriä.

----------


## juhanahi

Kulosaareen on asennettu nopeusnäyttö metrojunankuljettajille:

http://vaunut.org/kuvasivu/38003

----------


## juhanahi

Vaunuparissa 119-120 vuoden verran ollut Hesarin mainosteippaus on vaihtunut uuteen.

Seisakkeella pari kuvaa: http://www.seisake.net/uudetkuvat.php?u=2007-08-13

----------


## vristo

> Vaunuparissa 119-120 vuoden verran ollut Hesarin mainosteippaus on vaihtunut uuteen.
> 
> Seisakkeella pari kuvaa: http://www.seisake.net/uudetkuvat.php?u=2007-08-13


Onhan kyllä harvinaisen hyvä idea ja tyylikäs toteutus! Lisää vastaavia vaan!

----------


## 339-DF

Ihan hauskoja. Mutta Nykin metrossa ei kyllä ole tuollaisia neli-ikkunaisia ovia, vaan samantapaiset kaksi-ikkunaiset kuin meilläkin. Onkohan tuon junan kuulutuksetkin sitten "Stand clear of the closing doors please" -tyyppisiä? The next stop is Mill Creek.  :Wink:

----------


## Compact

Jos olisin itse varoissani tai päättäisin HeSa:n mainonnasta, niin sponsoroisin perinteiset puna/harmaa-värit johonkin Valmet-saranaan # 31-103, alkuun vaikka vuodeksi.

Olivat ne vaan sen verran hyvät värit Hesan toimivimmalle ratikkatyypille, että niitä jo hieman kaipaa! Olivat ammattilaisten suunnittelemat, kuten metrojunien piristävä oranssi.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Vaunuparissa 119-120 vuoden verran ollut Hesarin mainosteippaus on vaihtunut uuteen.
> 
> Seisakkeella pari kuvaa: http://www.seisake.net/uudetkuvat.php?u=2007-08-13


Pariisin metro olisi hauska nähdä täällä.

----------


## otto s

> Pariisin metro olisi hauska nähdä täällä.


Tuskimpa käyttävät, kun vain kaikista kuuluisimpia metroja mainoksissa. Olisi kiva, jos Undergroundeja saisi vaikkapa kaksi yksikköä, niin voisi viikonloppuisin ja illalla nähdä "Undergroundin" Helsingissä. Vähän alkutuntumaa ensivuoden Englannin matkalle.  :Very Happy:

----------


## SD202

> Pariisin metro olisi hauska nähdä täällä.


Tai Berliinin iloinen kirkkaankeltainen. Tai ehkä näemme vielä minkä tahansa CCCP -peräisen metrovaunun "iloisia" värejä.  :Very Happy: 

Onhan noita oransseja junia nähty Helsingissä jo monta vuotta, joten tämmöinen pienessä mittakaavassa tapahtuva mainosteippaus on ihan piristävää vaihtelua. Lontoon ja Nykin valinta teippauksen aiheiksi taisi olla tietoinen, sillä nuo kaksi metrojärjestelmää lienevät kuuluisimmasta päästä.

Moderaattorit: Olisiko jo uuden viestiketjun paikka...?

----------


## vristo

> Ihan hauskoja. Mutta Nykin metrossa ei kyllä ole tuollaisia neli-ikkunaisia ovia, vaan samantapaiset kaksi-ikkunaiset kuin meilläkin. Onkohan tuon junan kuulutuksetkin sitten "Stand clear of the closing doors please" -tyyppisiä? The next stop is Mill Creek.


Tuo taitaakin olla lähempänä chicagolaista subway-junaa taitto-ovineen: http://www.chicago-l.org/trains/roster/2200.html.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuo taitaakin olla lähempänä chicagolaista subway-junaa taitto-ovineen: http://www.chicago-l.org/trains/roster/2200.html.


Vai olisiko kyseessä Tukholman kuuluisan C5-sarjan "Silverpilenin" reinkarnaatio? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Alunperin kirjoittanut bussifriikki
> 
> 
> Pariisin metro olisi hauska nähdä täällä.
> 
> 
> Tuskimpa käyttävät, kun vain kaikista kuuluisimpia metroja mainoksissa.


Eiköhän Pariisi ole nimenomaan kaikkein kuuluisin METRO. Lontoon Metropolitan railway oli kyllä ensimmäisen "metron" tittelin saaja, vaikka kyse oli höyryveturivetoisesta rautatiestä, joka nyt vain rakennettiin kaupungin sisään ja osin katetuksi. Mutta metro-sana ei ottanut siivilleen Lontoossa, eikä siellä ole metroa vaan maanalainen eli _underground_.

New Yorkin "metrokin" on huono valinta, sillä eikös sitä kutsuta nimellä _subway_? Siis siinäkin oleellista on maanalaisuus, mikä sinänsä on huvittavaa, kun New Yorkin "metro" on alun perin ilmarata ja sitä suurelta osin edelleenkin.

Nimenomaan Pariisin metrohan se kuuluisin metro on, ja siitä koko metro-nimitys on syntynyt. Pariisin metro on myös alun perin ollut lähinnä sitä, mitä yleisö metrona pitää: maan alla ja sähkömoottorivaunut.

Ehkäpä nämä valinnat kuvaavat lehdistön luotettavuutta tietolähteenä...  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Eiköhän Pariisi ole nimenomaan kaikkein kuuluisin METRO.


 Metro, Subway,  Underground, U-Bahn, Tunnelbana, Tunnelbane, MTR, MRT...rakkaalla lapsella on monta nimeä (kuinka paljon onkaan erilaisia nimityksia?), mutta samaa ne tarkoittavat: urbaania ja täysin erillistä kaupunkirautatietä.

Mutta omasta puolestani täydet pisteet Hesarille loistavasta ideasta, joka on todella ihan eritasoa, kuin vaunuparin 119-120 edellinen kokomainos.

----------


## otto s

Tuntematon matkustaja sytytti ilmaisjakelulehden tuleen metrossa Rastilan metroasemalla. Matkustaja poistui heti junasta. Metro jatkoi vielä Puotilaan, ennen kuin kuljettaja sai tietää palosta. Onneksi metrovaunut ovat muovia, niin ei pääse sisustukset syttymään  :Smile:

----------


## omp

Eilen näytti 200-sarjan juna jääneen illalla n. 21.00 Kulosaaren metroasemalle, Itäkeskuksessa kuullun kuulutuksen mukaan kyseessä sähkövika. Kaikki metrot ohjattiin Kulosaaren ja Kalasataman välillä itään menevälle raiteelle, jostä aiheutui viivästyksiä liikenteeseen.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Vaunupari 101-102 reistaili tänään Itäkeskuksessa. Itse vaihdoin bussiin enkä jäänyt odottamaan lähtöä. Vaunu buutattiin, mutta juna ei vielä senkään jälkeen liikkunut kumpaakaan suuntaan.

----------


## Albert

*Taas* eilen aamulla parhaimpaan tungosaikaan matkustajamme meni Myllypuron asemalle. Laituritaulu näytti 3 min, sitten 6 min, sitten ei mitään ja taasen sitten 6 min, johon se jämähti. No 15 min odotuksen jälkeen juna vihdoin tuli ja lähti sitten täydessä seisomalastissa länttä kohti. Mitään ei tietenkään kuulutettu. Matkustajamme näki odotusaikanaan kolmen junan menevän Mellunmäen suuntaan. (Paljonko niitä sinne mahtuneekaan.)
Matkustajamme mielestä tällaista on tänä syksynä tapahtunut turhan usein. :Mad:

----------


## jukkis

Tänä aamuna huomasin vaunun 122 kattoon ilmaantuneet infonäytöt. Näytöissä pyöri (ainakin) liikennetiedotteita ja valokuvia metrosta. Pois jäädessä tarkistin että kaverissa 121 oli myös samanlaiset.

----------


## Saaresi

> Tänä aamuna huomasin vaunun 122 kattoon ilmaantuneet infonäytöt. Näytöissä pyöri (ainakin) liikennetiedotteita ja valokuvia metrosta. Pois jäädessä tarkistin että kaverissa 121 oli myös samanlaiset.


Jep,

M122:ssahan on kameratkin. Ohjaamossakin taisi olla kamera kuvaamassa rataa, joka on kylläkin jo poistettu.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tänä aamuna huomasin vaunun 122 kattoon ilmaantuneet infonäytöt. Näytöissä pyöri (ainakin) liikennetiedotteita ja valokuvia metrosta. Pois jäädessä tarkistin että kaverissa 121 oli myös samanlaiset.


Ne ovat olleet paikoillaan jo joitakin viikkoja. 121:n kuvasin puoliyllättäen Pyhäinpäivänä 3.11. eli nelisen viikkoa sitten. Laitteet olivat olleet vaunussa jo jonkin aikaa sitäkin ennen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ohjaamossakin taisi olla kamera kuvaamassa rataa, joka on kylläkin jo poistettu.


Mistä on poistettu metrojunilla liikennöityä rataa?  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## Hape

Infonäytöt ovat kannatettava idea. Kumpa uutiset vielä päivitettäisiin riittävän usein. Muistan nähneeni ruuduissa yli viikonkin vanhaa tietoa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Muistan nähneeni ruuduissa yli viikonkin vanhaa tietoa.


Sattuipa yhden kerran metrolinja 98:lle sellainen bussi, jossa oli myös infonäyttö. Tai oikeasti mainosnäyttö. Siellä oli Helsingin uutisten uutisia sekä 3 päivää vanhoja säätiedotuksia. Onneksi tällaisen auton käyttö oli vain tilapäinen häiriö, eikä busseissa enää ole näkynyt vanhentuneita säätiedotuksia. Vikatilanne on siis korjattu.

Antero

----------


## MrArakawa

Tänään meni yksinäinen metrovaunu lavetilla kohti pohjoista valtatie 4:lla Lahden Renkomäen kohdalla noin kello 12:30. Itse porhalsin moottoritietä vastakkaiseen suuntaan, joten vaunun numeroa en ehtinyt bongata.

----------


## Compact

> Tänään meni yksinäinen metrovaunu lavetilla kohti pohjoista valtatie 4:lla Lahden Renkomäen kohdalla noin kello 12:30. Itse porhalsin moottoritietä vastakkaiseen suuntaan, joten vaunun numeroa en ehtinyt bongata.


HKL 160

----------


## juhanahi

Huomiselle bongauspäivälle (keskiviikko 12.12.07) hiukan vinkkiä...

Aito ja alkuperäinen, 1977 valmistunut Nokkajuna (101-106) lähtee aamulla varikolta liikenteeseen yhtenä junana. Mikäli mitään vikoja tai muita murheita ei päivän mittaan tule, tuo asianmukainen juna on liikenteessä iltaruuhkan päättymiseen saakka.

HKL-Metroliikenteen liikenteenohjaaja Kari Ahonen ja liikennejärjestelijä Tero Paavilainen ansaitsevat kiitokset tästä harrastajaystävällisestä junakokoonpanosta. Nuo vaunuparit sattuivat tällä kertaa sopivasti varikolle, joten tällainen palojen loksauttelu oli nyt mahdollista.  :Smile:  

Kuvia (mm.) Seisake.nettiin huomenna illalla.

----------


## Compact

> Huomiselle bongauspäivälle (keskiviikko 12.12.07) hiukan vinkkiä...


Kiitokset hyvästä vinkistä ja kauniista kuvauspäivästä.

----------


## juhanahi

Siellähän se kokonainen Nokkajuna tosiaan jyristeli  :Smile: 

Valitettavasti kauniin kuvauspäivän valoisien tuntien hyödyntäminen oli allekirjoittaneella melko rajallista, mutta joitain kuvia nyt kuitenkin tuli otettua. 

Seisakeella blogikirjoitus päivän komeimmasta junakokoonpanosta sekä toki muutamia Nokkajunakuvia.

HKL-Metroliikenteen liikenteenohjaaja Kari Ahonen, liikennejärjestelijä Tero Paavilainen ja kikkamies Ari Muhonen ansaitsevat kiitokset tästä harrastajaystävällisestä junakokoonpanosta.

----------


## Saaresi

Kiitos Juhanalle mahtavasta informaatiosta, joka mahdollisti aikaisin heräämisen nokkajuna-ajelua varten!  :Smile:

----------


## Huppu

Itäkeskus 11.12 klo 19.31
Keskimmäiselle raiteelle oli hyytynyt kokonainen metro, ja raiteen 3 (länteen päin menevien raide) ohitti metro jossa luki ei matkustajille. Ohittavassa metrossa oli havaintoni mukaan viisi yksikköä (10 vaunua)! Ainakin varmasti enemmän kun normaalit 3 yksikköä eli 6 vaunua. Tietääkö kukaan mistä oli kysymys/ voiko joku vahvistaa havaintoni?

----------


## juhanahi

> Tietääkö kukaan mistä oli kysymys/ voiko joku vahvistaa havaintoni?


Kuulostaa normaalilta arki-illalta. Ruuhka-ajan jälkeen junat lyhennetään nelivaunuisiksi, ja näistä pois napsaistuista vaunupareista muodostuu tyhjävaunujunia. Näkemäsi junat olivat tulossa Mellunmäen ja Vuosaaren kääntöraiteilta ja matkalla varikolle. Kymmenvaunuinen siirto Mellumäestä varikolle on aikataulunmukainen. Myös keskiraiteella pimeänä seisova juna kuuluu tämänhetkisiin normaaleihin käytäntöihin; sen vienti varikolle ei kuulu metrojunankuljettajien ajosarjoihin, vaan varikon porukasta tulee sitten joku hakemaan tuon kakkosraiteella seisovan vuoronkin aikanaan pois asemalta.

----------


## Compact

Minkähän takia metroasemilla RAITEILTA, joilta ei ole lähdössä junia, lukee RAIDEnäytöissä "junat toiselta LAITURILTA - tåg från andra SPÅR"?

Onkohan epäselvää "raiteen" ja "laiturin" merkitys suomen kielessä? Kyseessä on saman LAITURIN eri puolella olevat RAITEET.

Junat tulevat raiteelle, laivat laituriin...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minkähän takia metroasemilla RAITEILTA, joilta ei ole lähdössä junia, lukee RAIDEnäytöissä "junat toiselta LAITURILTA - tåg från andra SPÅR"?
> 
> Onkohan epäselvää "raiteen" ja "laiturin" merkitys suomen kielessä? Kyseessä on saman LAITURIN eri puolella olevat RAITEET.
> 
> Junat tulevat raiteelle, laivat laituriin...


Myös bussit lähtevät "laiturista". Ehkä se on lainattu sieltä. Ja onhan rautatieasemillakin asemalaitureita. 

Sen ymmärtää jotenkin että metrossa saman laiturin eri puoliskoja voidaan pitää eri laitureina jos niitä erottaa kokonaan umpinainen väliseinä, mutta tämähän koskee vain osaa kallioon luohituista asemista. Teksti lienee sama kaikissa, vai kuinka?

Sitä minä ihmettelen kanssa, että jos suomeksi lukee laituri, niin ruotsiksi kuitenkin raide.  

Muuten oikea sana ruotsiksi metrolle on tunnelbana. Ymmärrän etä kaupallisena brändinä "Metro" on käypä sana kaikilla maailman kielillä, ja HKL käyttäkööt sitä, mutta kun kirjoittaa ns asiatekstiä pitäisi käyttää puhdasta kieltä. Eniten ärsyttää meikäläistä Espoon kaupungin jakamat infolehdet joissa käsitellään länsimetroa, joiden ruotsinkielisissä käännöksissä käytetään sellaisia väännöksiä kuten "metrobanan i tunnel".

t. Rainer

----------


## juhanahi

> Sitä minä ihmettelen kanssa, että jos suomeksi lukee laituri, niin ruotsiksi kuitenkin raide.


Eipä siinä mitään järkeä olekaan... Vaan tuon sanan muuttaminen tuohon museovehjesysteemiin taitaa olla liian hankalaa ja kallista...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Muuten oikea sana ruotsiksi metrolle on tunnelbana. Ymmärrän etä kaupallisena brändinä "Metro" on käypä sana kaikilla maailman kielillä, ja HKL käyttäkööt sitä, mutta kun kirjoittaa ns asiatekstiä pitäisi käyttää puhdasta kieltä. Eniten ärsyttää meikäläistä Espoon kaupungin jakamat infolehdet joissa käsitellään länsimetroa, joiden ruotsinkielisissä käännöksissä käytetään sellaisia väännöksiä kuten "metrobanan i tunnel".


Niin, mutta kun metrorata voi olla myös maanpäällä eikä tunnelissa. Eihän se kai silloin ole tunnelbana?  :Smile: 

No, tämähän on se yleinen ongelma, että ei oikeasti ole olemassa mitään metroa, vaan metro on milloin mitäkin, mikä vain raiteilla ihmisiä kuljettaa.

Lontoossa on underground, Machesterissä on Midland metro, Portossa on Metro do Porto, Budapestissa on Földalatti, Dortmundissa, Berliinissä ja Nürnbergissä on U-Bahn mutta Hampurissa Hochbahn, New Yorkissa Subway...

Antero

----------


## SD202

> Lontoossa on underground, Machesterissä on Midland metro, Portossa on Metro do Porto, Budapestissa on Földalatti, Dortmundissa, Berliinissä ja Nürnbergissä on U-Bahn mutta Hampurissa Hochbahn, New Yorkissa Subway...


Korjataan sen verran, että Hampurissa on todellakin Hochbahn, mutta se on liikennöitsijän nimi. Kyseinen liikennöitsijä Hamburger Hochbahn AG (www.hha.de) liikennöi metrojunien lisäksi myös busseilla. Metro on Hampurissakin U-Bahn, Hochbahn on enemmänkin liikennöitsijän tavaramerkki.

----------

